# Accessible junction boxes. Where does it mention a ladder?



## TimNY (Jul 11, 2018)

Existing commercial space with ~14' ceilings (exposed truss roof).

There is existing 3/4" EMT secured to the bottom the the steel trusses with a junction box (4" sq) every 10'.

New rooms with 8' GWB ceilings were constructed under this EMT & junction boxes. Ceilings only have GWB, no walkways or platforms on top of the ceiling (not rated for storage).

I contend that the junction boxes are a wiring method and must be accessible; eg they are exposed, you don't have to damage the building to access them. Must be "accessible"-- not "readily accessible".

Inspector says they need to be accessible with a ladder? The distance between the top of the ceiling joists and the junction boxes ranges from 5' to 6'-6", so I don't even know that a ladder is required. Granted you will have to walk the joists, and if you need a ladder you will have to bring some plywood or use a Little Giant.  But more to the point, I don't see what a ladder has to do with "accessible".

He says "move them to an accessible location" "that can be accessed with a ladder".

Is there any merit to this? I just don't see it in any version of the NEC. 300.15(A) in the 2017.


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2018)

Boy that is spoiled??

What is he going to do when he does an atrium, with j boxes at the top??


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 11, 2018)

The inspector probably said a ladder because that is what is shown in the NEC Handbook.
I would have them install a 3' wide catway to get to the j boxes, could be plywood.
And an access hatch to get above the ceiling.
I would expect an repairman have a ladder for repairs but not sheets of plywood.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 11, 2018)

Comes down to methods and means doesn't it?


----------



## north star (Jul 11, 2018)

*$ $ = $ $*

Long time no see **TimNY** !

Did the Inspector cite a particular Code Section or Article from the NEC ?

IMO, a ladder isn't applicable.......The J-Boxes ARE accessible if someone
wants to climb around on the trusses.


*= = $ = =*


----------



## TimNY (Jul 12, 2018)

north star said:


> *$ $ = $ $*
> 
> Long time no see **TimNY** !
> 
> ...



Yes, been a while!

No, no code was section cited. It seems he wants them "readily accessible" whereas the code requires "accessible". If they need to rent an articulating boom, then so be it.. they're accessible.

Ultimately the electrician has to deal with it. I offered the walkway, but they had to refer it to "planning" for approval. Electrician may just run new EMT from one end to the other. The boxes aren't even used for anything.. simply a chase.

I'm all for meeting the code minimum. I'm all for making it better than code minimum. But I have to draw the line at making it difficult for me to exceed the code minimum.


----------

